

MultiQueues: Simpler, Faster, and Better Relaxed Concurrent Priority Queues - user_235711
http://arxiv.org/abs/1411.1209

======
thrownaway2424
The SprayList paper is quite a bit more detailed, and it's underhanded how the
MultiQueues paper shoves the bad news into an addendum, but the interesting
thing to me is these papers coming out within weeks of each other.

~~~
throwaway1567
Unfortunately Microsoft patents at least some of the MSR research on
algorithms and data structures, which makes it effectively unusable for many
users.

~~~
readerrrr
Can you provide more information? How do you determine which paper is
patented?

------
zamalek
I only skimmed it, but get the idea it's similar to this:
[http://www.boyet.com/Articles/LockFreeLimitedPriorityQ.html](http://www.boyet.com/Articles/LockFreeLimitedPriorityQ.html)

------
kethinov
This kinda reminds me of the opening scenes of Silicon Valley.

Just imagine someone getting up on stage and yelling enthusiastically,
"Simpler, faster, and better relaxed concurrent priority queues!" To a round
of muted applause.

I'm sure this submission has tons of technical merit and all that. But without
context, that scene from Silicon Valley is all I can really think of. :)

~~~
moab
The context is the paper. Please try not to read a title and post an inane
response.

~~~
kethinov
Context should be established by headlines on news sites like Hackers News.

I know we're a technical audience, but I'd be willing to wager more than half
of this site's audience has no clue what that title is talking about.

Prefixing it with something like "A faster algorithm for [purpose]" is
helpful. Otherwise it can just sound like technobabble.

I don't think it's inane to point out that jargon sounds jargony to those not
in the know.

~~~
vegedor
Probably, the whole paper is written in that terse tone. If the title doesn't
appeal to the reader, reading on wouldn't make sense anyway. I.e., I can tell
from the title that I'd be better of returning to the other book on data
structures.

I'll download it for later(tm).

